# Desperately seeking answer to Temp Work Permit question!



## thirty6chambers (Jul 31, 2009)

I checked the Canadian Immigration website and it states that the processing time for my city (Los Angeles) is 1 month! Is there any way I can expedite the process? The company that wants to hire me wants me to start in a week or two! Is there anything I can do at all, either my side or my future company's side that can make the process shorter?

Any advice would be much much appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## JGK (Dec 12, 2009)

thirty6chambers said:


> I checked the Canadian Immigration website and it states that the processing time for my city (Los Angeles) is 1 month! Is there any way I can expedite the process? The company that wants to hire me wants me to start in a week or two! Is there anything I can do at all, either my side or my future company's side that can make the process shorter?
> 
> Any advice would be much much appreciated! Thanks!


If you have the job offer letter and a copy of the positive labour market opinion (LMO) you could get a TWP issued at the canadian customs office at the border when you enter canada.


----------

